# What's the average cost to Ship a Guitar



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

8-6 2018

Looking for info from the buyers & sellers of used guitars out there, from their experience, plus any recommendations.

Thanks in Advance for your input.

Larry


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Canada Post is 50-75$. Excellent service.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Never had any problem with Canada Post shipping (anywhere in Canada from Quebec).

Cost is based on volume, weight, distance and insurance. Insurance is important.
For instance, I quite recently shipped a 600$ electric archtop with HSC to BC for some 85$, while it costs some $105 to ship a 2k$ acoustic and OHSC less than 200km away.

Both were carefully packed in guitar boxes.
To pack without adding much weight, dozen egg crates and empty 2 l plastic bottles (with caps) make a great job.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

FROM where TO where? How many days expected in transit? Insured value of the guitar? These are important varaibles but, that said, expect somewhere between $50 for a low cost guitar (within ON/QC) & $150 for a more expensive one (BC/NL) via Canada Post. Fully insured of course.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The insurance ends up being a big component on a high dollar item - $1.50 per $100 of coverage.


----------



## pipestone62 (Nov 14, 2013)

Canada post under 80 bucks for electric in Canada for my last 2 purchases. Great service. I’ve signed up for flex so I pick up at post office near me.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Alex said:


> The insurance ends up being a big component on a high dollar item - $1.50 per $100 of coverage.


It's actually $2/$100 for insurance with CP and anything over $200 signature is mandatory which is another $1.50. To answer the OP, as a general average it's around $100 to ship a guitar with $2k insurance. Give or take based on more/Less insurance and distance.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

I shipped a few guitars from Fort St.John BC to St.John’s NL a while back, total cost was about $100 + insurance cost, and that’s about as far geographically as you can ship inside of Canada.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

If you’re including the US I just had a guitar shipped from NJ to Washington State via UPS insured and it was $125 USD. Seller paid shipping we were both shocked.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

when shipping a 3500.00 guitar to the USA what service would you use, and can you get insurance that high...


----------

